# Big Cobia 6/25



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey guys have been an active reader for the last couple of years and absolutely love reading the updated reports each morning. Thought I would share a couple of pics of the cobia we picked up yesterday while catching the endagered snapper. Fish weighed 75lbs and was added to a beautiful fish box the included a 7 man limit of 12-16lb snapper and 3 grey snapper that went close to 8-10lbs each. We were about 35 miles southeast of Dauphin Island. Gotta say it was an awesome trip!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a stud cobia! Did it swim up to the boat, or did you catch it on bottom?


----------



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

swam up to the boat. I'm sure you can imagine the scrambling that went on when he surfaced.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Hoss! Nice job


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn that's a stud. I can imagine the chaos that in sued after she came up.


----------



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, we have some pretty funny video of when we got her in the boat. not great as far a capturing what was going on, but the hollaring was deafining. It was awesome.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 27, 2013)

Great Trip Brother


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 27, 2013)

working on editing the video now....whooping me


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice I can hear the hollering now, WE DID IT:thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome cobe!!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Hell yeah!! Bet those boys loved it


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, VERY nice cobe!!! I can only imagine the scrambling that took place when she surfaced next to the boat lol!!! I have done some serious scrambling for wayyyyy less of a fish haha!! Sounds like you guys crushed it with a solid size-average of good snapper, and this beautiful and Stud cobia!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG all around.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys!...yeah those boys were more excited than we were.


----------



## Team Osprey (May 1, 2010)

That's a stud!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a monster!!!! dern fine job and glad you are posting now instead of lurking....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow!!!!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Cannot believe he did not break the tackle or line! Being that big.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

who was the one who hooked and caught it


----------



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

the guy in black shorts on the dock.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

on a lure or live bait???


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 27, 2013)

he ate a croaker that we were fixing to deep 6


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice cobe!


----------

